
Google employee activist says she’s been fired - sidcool
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/25/google-employee-activist-says-shes-been-fired/
======
mean_gene_1976
Re-instate her right after James Damore is welcomed back.

~~~
godzillabrennus
#gumdropsonrainbows

------
entee
It's hard for me (especially having never worked at google or followed the
story closely) to judge on the merits here, but I'm curious on the broader
subject. It seems many tech workers have strong opinions about politics or how
work should be organized or what kinds of work their companies should take on.
These concerns appear to be similar to the drivers around the unionization
movement a century or so ago, why not have unions in tech?

Maybe it would be structured a little differently than traditional unions, or
maybe not. But it may be better than the scattershot protesting at one
company, then another and total silence at yet another. It doesn't seem like
there's a great vehicle for the tech community to speak with one voice in a
publicly facing way.

